# تخصص هندسة اتصالات ؟؟



## gxx (20 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال ياا شباب 
ان شاء الله بخير 
انا الان طالب بالسنة التحضيرية
وناوي ان شاء الله اخش هندسة كهربائية - اتصالات والكترونيات 
عندي كم استفسار ياليت تساعدوني :87:
اولا هل هندسة الاتصالات لها علاقة بشبكات الحاسب والانترنت 
والا بس متعلقة بالهوائيات والاقمار الصناعية ؟
وهل شهادات سيسكو ccna-ccnp-ccie رح تفيدني في تخصصي 
واخيرا ماهي الوظائف اللي اقدر اتوظف فيها وهل هي متوفرة؟
اتمنى انكم تساعدوني ورح اكون شاكر لكم جدا 
والله يعطيكم العافية حبايبي


----------



## E.duaa (20 مايو 2011)

مسا النور
يا دلي كل هي اسئلة 
بالنسبة لمجمل الاجابة عن كل الاسئلة بلالك هالهندسة .........
اما الاجابة التفصيلية شهادات السيسكو رح تفيدك كتير.والهندسة الها علاقة بالرادار والانتينا والميكرويف والهوائيات واشيا كتير
والوظائف...........مش لما تتخرج بالاول


----------



## gxx (20 مايو 2011)

e.duaa قال:


> مسا النور
> يا دلي كل هي اسئلة
> بالنسبة لمجمل الاجابة عن كل الاسئلة بلالك هالهندسة .........
> اما الاجابة التفصيلية شهادات السيسكو رح تفيدك كتير.والهندسة الها علاقة بالرادار والانتينا والميكرويف والهوائيات واشيا كتير
> والوظائف...........مش لما تتخرج بالاول



مساء الخير 
اشكرك على توضيحك خيوو 
وبعدين حرام عليك كلهم سوالين ههه :d


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (21 مايو 2011)

ان جيت على التخصص فهما تخصصان مختلفان
و لكن فيه بينهم تداخل كبير أو فيه منطقة متداخلة و اللي يجمع بين التخصصين يكون متميز
مثلا إن كنت تريد تشتغل في شركات الاتصالات في مجال مثلا خدمات البرودباند فجمعك للتخصصين يجعلك متميز ( و في هذي الحالة تدرس انت بكالوريوس الاتصالات و تجمع معاها شاهادات سيسكو خصوصا مستوى الـ Expert فيها )
لكن هناك مناطق أخرى في تخصص الاتصالات و الإلكترونيات علاقتها مع الشبكات و الحاسب أضعف
مثلا إن كنت تريد أن تعمل في مجال الأجهزة الطبية أو أنظمة التحكم و غيره أو حتى في شركات الاتصالات و لكن مجالك في مثلا الهوائيات و أبراج الجوال و الموجات الكهرومغاطيسية أو الفايبر أوبتك


----------



## gxx (21 مايو 2011)

مشكور ابو بدر 
والله يوفقنا وياك


----------

